# Voice Recognition Feedback/Response?



## KK98045 (4 mo ago)

I am new to my Tesla, but the voice recognition system seems to be missing feedback. If I try to give it a voice command (say "Set Temperature to 68") I have no idea whether the phrase is recognized or not. 

If I can spare the attention cycles to look at the screen, that does tell me what the voice recognition thinks I've said. However, the whole point of voice commands is that I may not have the opportunity to monitor/interact with the display.

Am I missing a setting? Just knowing whether the system recognized the command or *not* would be very helpful. If it failed to recognize the command I could try again. Depending on the command whether it actually is doing something may not be immediately obvious. Such feedback seems like such an obvious necessity I can't believe that there isn't a setting for this somewhere.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

It is not a good design.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

It's not that fancy. It's a neat feature, but in my opinion it's more a cool gimmick.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

KK98045 said:


> I am new to my Tesla, but the voice recognition system seems to be missing feedback. If I try to give it a voice command (say "Set Temperature to 68") I have no idea whether the phrase is recognized or not.
> 
> If I can spare the attention cycles to look at the screen, that does tell me what the voice recognition thinks I've said. However, the whole point of voice commands is that I may not have the opportunity to monitor/interact with the display.
> 
> Am I missing a setting? Just knowing whether the system recognized the command or *not* would be very helpful. If it failed to recognize the command I could try again. Depending on the command whether it actually is doing something may not be immediately obvious. Such feedback seems like such an obvious necessity I can't believe that there isn't a setting for this somewhere.


Check out the List of Voice Commands. There over a hundred. Make them short. Many ways to say the same command, just try different ones and soon you will get used to it. The text will let you know if the command was recognized or not. Don't shout, say in a mild voice, they seem to work better.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Voice commands


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Rapdka said:


> Check out the List of Voice Commands. There over a hundred. Make them short. Many ways to say the same command, just try different ones and soon you will get used to it. The text will let you know if the command was recognized or not. Don't shout, say in a mild voice, they seem to work better.


He's saying he doesn't like the fact that there is not an audible confirmation of the command.


----------



## KK98045 (4 mo ago)

Power Surge said:


> He's saying he doesn't like the fact that there is not an audible confirmation of the command.


I mean, hasn't anyone at Tesla used an Echo/Alexa device? If you give an Echo command there is a short, non-invasive (well, that is an option anyway) tone. 

I have given the Tesla plenty of commands that I'm not sure it understood. A short "yeah, I got it" tone or "nope, didn't understand that one" tone would be very useful. It could even be made a user option. Anything that prevents me from looking away from the road to the screen is a huge safety plus. I don't understand why this would be so hard for Tesla engineers to understand that.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

KK98045 said:


> I mean, hasn't anyone at Tesla used an Echo/Alexa device? If you give an Echo command there is a short, non-invasive (well, that is an option anyway) tone.
> 
> I have given the Tesla plenty of commands that I'm not sure it understood. A short "yeah, I got it" tone or "nope, didn't understand that one" tone would be very useful. It could even be made a user option. Anything that prevents me from looking away from the road to the screen is a huge safety plus. I don't understand why this would be so hard for Tesla engineers to understand that.


The issue is that the car could sound a "ding" having understood something different than what you said. Like my Google Home that sometimes hears "turn on" when I say "turn off".


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

KK98045 said:


> I mean, hasn't anyone at Tesla used an Echo/Alexa device? If you give an Echo command there is a short, non-invasive (well, that is an option anyway) tone.
> 
> I have given the Tesla plenty of commands that I'm not sure it understood. A short "yeah, I got it" tone or "nope, didn't understand that one" tone would be very useful. It could even be made a user option. Anything that prevents me from looking away from the road to the screen is a huge safety plus. I don't understand why this would be so hard for Tesla engineers to understand that.


I guess if you're used to using other voice command devices that give an audible confirmation, then I can see your point. 

However, I don't see the issue with taking a half second to glance at the screen. I mean, you look at the screen to see your speed, and maps/navigation, and audio controls, and virtual display when changing lanes in traffic, etc etc, so what's the big deal about taking .3 of a second to confirm your voice command on the screen?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry, site doubled posted my reply.


----------



## sced06 (4 mo ago)

One of the most useful ones is "open the glovebox" so you don't have to look in the menu for it every time, but it only works in my 2019 model 3 and not in my wife's 2020 model Y!!!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

sced06 said:


> One of the most useful ones is "open the glovebox" so you don't have to look in the menu for it every time, but it only works in my 2019 model 3 and not in my wife's 2020 model Y!!!


It works in my 2020 model Y. I use it often.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

francoisp said:


> Voice commands


Don't forget our list and app and our thread about it

V11 Voice Commands List (So Far, Add Ones You Discover)

Tesla Voice Commands

V11 Tesla Voice Commands


----------

